# Today would've been Leo Giron's 103rd Birthday!



## Stickgrappler (Aug 20, 2014)

In honor of Grandmaster Emeritus Giron&#8217;s&#8217;s 103rd Birthday, posted an interview in 9 parts with him.
Today would've been Leo Giron's 103rd Birthday! (Interview Parts 1-9) ~ Stickgrappler's Sojourn of Septillion Steps

Giron Arnis Escrima System (Interview Parts 10-29) posted with him demonstrating with the late GM Tony Somera
Giron Arnis Escrima System (Interview Parts 10-29) ~ Stickgrappler's Sojourn of Septillion Steps

_Maligayang bati sa iyong kaarawan_ GME Giron!

GME Giron was probably the last of the bladed warriors. Used his art for real in WW2 and _Manong_ Dan Inosanto credits GME Giron as one of his principal instructors.


----------



## donald1 (Aug 20, 2014)

Wishing a well happy because birthday to gm Emeritus giron. I do not know him but as a grandmaster he must have seen many things and helped many students to be excellent students.  may he know peace as the lord keeps him safe.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 20, 2014)

Much missed!


----------

